# cost of living in Canada



## dustyae86 (Apr 26, 2013)

hey everyone!!
So there is a good chance I will be getting a job in Canada on around about $32 per hour. I am just wondering, is this a good income over there? 
Also am wondering what the cost of living is like, for example, how much is it to rent per week, cars etc....
Also regarding cars would I be able to buy a car in Canada and legally drive it with an Australian licence. Do you need roadworthy certificates if you buy a car privately? 
Just trying to determine what cost of living over there would be like compared to here.
Thanks for any help anyway can give me regardgin this information


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


dustyae86 said:


> hey everyone!!
> So there is a good chance I will be getting a job in Canada on around about $32 per hour. I am just wondering, is this a good income over there?
> Also am wondering what the cost of living is like, for example, how much is it to rent per week, cars etc....
> Also regarding cars would I be able to buy a car in Canada and legally drive it with an Australian licence. Do you need roadworthy certificates if you buy a car privately?
> ...


Whilst $32.00/hr is acceptable, it will make a huge difference where in Canada you will live. For instance, Alberta has the lowest tax brackets and GST, and your money goes further. If you settle in Calgary or Edmonton, you should be able to save some money. 

Cost of living is 100% dictated by your likes, desires, preferences and the city you decide to live in.

In regards of your drivers license, the Government of Alberta has a reciprocal agreement with Australia, hence is a bit easier to exchange.

Lastly, don't compare costs of living. It just doesn't work like that.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Cost of living really depends on the area that you go to.

Canada is a really big country, the wage you quoted is typically considered to be a good wage and I if you live carefully you could get by anywhere depending on your lifestyle

The more important question might be the work permission as simply having a job offer is not sufficient. The employer will also need to prove that there's no local Canadian resident available for that job unless you have an LMO exempt work permit.


----------



## dustyae86 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry should have been more specific, the job is as a mechanic (apparently there is a shortage of skilled tradesman in Canada) 
I guess I am just used to Australia, our tax bracket works on how much you eanr rather than where you live, but I understand how costs are going to differ city to city.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you have the IEC visa?


----------



## dustyae86 (Apr 26, 2013)

grr, forgot to add the original information I was meant to, the job is fully sponsored, relocation paid for etc etc.. 
all visas and everything are taken care of, apparently since it is a high demand trade over there it is quite easy to get there


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

dustyae86 said:


> grr, forgot to add the original information I was meant to, the job is fully sponsored, relocation paid for etc etc..
> all visas and everything are taken care of, apparently since it is a high demand trade over there it is quite easy to get there


Great! Sounds like you have a chance for permanent residency as well. If that is of interest, I recommend you look into this soon after arrival. Processing does take time, and it would save you or your employer significant sources of funds / hassle to get the PR status as opposed to having to file a new LMO, status extensions, etc. If you have lots of time, it's also easier to file without an immigration representative, saving you money on legal fees.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

dustyae86 said:


> hey everyone!!
> So there is a good chance I will be getting a job in Canada on around about $32 per hour. I am just wondering, is this a good income over there?
> Also am wondering what the cost of living is like, for example, how much is it to rent per week, cars etc....
> Also regarding cars would I be able to buy a car in Canada and legally drive it with an Australian licence. Do you need roadworthy certificates if you buy a car privately?
> ...


Is it just you?
Just you and wife?
Just you wife 5 kids and 2 dogs and a cat?


Is the job in Vancouver or fort mcmurray or moose jaw?

Do you like to eat out lots, have a trophy wife who gets her hair and nails done twice a week and wont drive anything that didn't have at least 10 cow hides used to fashion the interior?


If its just you on your own in an older car in a 1 bed apartment in Moose Jaw you'll be loaded

If its you plus expensive wife, spoiled kids living in Vancouver with shiny cars, and expensive tastes you'll be broke.

Care to give us a hint as to your requirements and expectations? 

John


----------

